# Texas Jungle Hunter Mod



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

has anyone ever tryed this mod on a dankung? i want to be able to use daisy tubes from walmart becuase there inexpensive and readily avaible. . im still waiting for the alcohol to dry up, before i try it for the first time, i threaded it threw the hole and used a bearing to secure it not sure of the size its between a 3/8 and 1/2. im sure its been done is it worth it? picture was to big so i put a link below

http://s892.photobuc...ent=dankung.jpg


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Interesting attachment, how about putting another short length of tube over the end to secure ball not to come out when pulling


----------



## Egregious Ed (Feb 17, 2011)

Those Daisy bands are not very good and are really short. You would be better off cutting your own or buying from one of the reputable makers here. There are things tubes are great for but they usually benefit from a longer draw than the daisy bands afford.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That looks a little sketchy to me. I haven't seen a Jungle Hunter in person so I don't know how big those holes are, but that's not what they were designed for and I would have concerns about them pulling out or otherwise coming apart.
You might consider a mod like the one in this post Link , if you want to shoot large diameter tubes on a Dankung. You should also give Chinese tubes a shot. If you buy them in bulk (10m from TrulyTexas.com is 16.50 and will make more than a dozen sets of bands) they're cheap, they last a long time and exponentially outperform Daisy tubes.


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the info guys, ill be test it out and get back with ya.


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

well you guys were right those daisy tubes are super lame, ive started making my own tubes with help from trulytexas.com.


----------

